# Meet @ Carwash 'n' wax - Wednesday 13th July 6pm



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Stick your name down if your a definite, just a meet during the week a break from the normal weekends.

CHEMICAL GUYS UK LTD
Unit 8&9 Flemington Ind Estate
Cambuslang
G72 7TN

Wednesday 13th July 6pm onwards


1.Grizzle
2.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Woop! I take credit for this you sexual deviant! Hope the rain stays away! 

1. Grizzle
2. Gally

I'll PM Alan as he isn't on much these days.


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm a definite guys,

1.grizzle
2.gally
3.stewartmak7


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

1.grizzle
2.gally
3.stewartmak7
4. mkv


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

1.grizzle
2.gally
3.stewartmak7
4. mkv
5. CraigQQ (ill pm andy and calum and see if they are available.. andy might not be in edinburgh though and calum probably working lol)


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Good man Craig.


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

If I can get a baby sitter then I'm in 

1.grizzle
2.gally
3.stewartmak7
4. mkv
5. CraigQQ (ill pm andy and calum and see if they are available.. andy might not be in edinburgh though and calum probably working lol)
6.RGK Detailing (pending finding a baby sitter)


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

ill probably be a bit late to the party as im working, but ill pop along after :thumb:

1. grizzle
2. gally
3. stewartmak7
4. mkv
5. CraigQQ (ill pm andy and calum and see if they are available.. andy might not be in edinburgh though and calum probably working lol)
6. RGK Detailing (pending finding a baby sitter)
7. Mick (working till 7 so will be there afterwards)


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Dave and Gordon?


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

will see if i can get time to pop through :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry guys, washing my hair that night...

:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

come on cueball... you can bring my XKR with you


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Sorry guys, washing my hair that night...
> 
> :thumb:


Gutted!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

1. grizzle
2. gally
3. stewartmak7
4. mkv
5. CraigQQ (ill pm andy and calum and see if they are available.. andy might not be in edinburgh though and calum probably working lol)
6. RGK Detailing (pending finding a baby sitter)
7. Mick (working till 7 so will be there afterwards) 
8. Prism (depending on when i finish a job on that day)


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i was wondering if you'd pop along rob.. 


thought jen wanted to come to this...
need to pm her with the thread.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I sure she can see the thread herself without you needing to "PM" her lol


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

gally said:


> Dave and Gordon?


Out with Allie that night, so wont be along myself I'm afraid. Enjoy the evening :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

No problem Dave!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> i was wondering if you'd pop along rob..
> 
> thought jen wanted to come to this...
> need to pm her with the thread.


We are 30 not 13 :lol:



Prism Detailing said:


> I sure she can see the thread herself without you needing to "PM" her lol


I didnt see the thread you told me about it on the phone :lol:

Wasnt actually going to come on here today as im busy looking after a small child today after some sad events late last night...

Need to check what im doing, quite possibly could either have a funeral to go to depending when its arranged or could be detailing a Seat Leon that night in prep for a show as I dont have alot of time between now and the Seat meet and the car is away getting tuned etc, so may need to be in Aberdeen but if not i shall be there maybe come down with some others from the north :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol: im closer to 13 than i am to 30


----------



## baz8400 (Feb 17, 2011)

i hope to get along as long as i dont have to go down to berwick on wednesday


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

Guys,

Hope you have a fab day, was coming along but its the middle of my nightshifts so if all goes well get another sorted and if free will def pop along if off shift :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Anymore takers?? Nothing formal just a couple of hours banter and a chance to buy some detailing goods.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i've got the day off so definitely coming along.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Me and (renclio) are coming along anyway mate. Should be there for about half 6! You supplying the Pakora Grizz!

Off to see a white 997 Turbo S that needs a little TLC was meant to be Tuesday/Wednesday but need to be next week now!

Pics will follow!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Hoping to make this but not before about 7:30. 

Doubt the car will be clean either. 

Alan W


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Ha! You'll still show the lot of us up Alan! Need to actually see what I need from David before I go!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Hoping to make this but not before about 7:30.
> 
> Doubt the car will be clean either.
> 
> Alan W


Well i did the Skoda yesterday Z-AIO, 3 layers of Z5 zfx'd and Z8 i did correct it about 4 months ago but the garage that fitted the springs and exhaust last week blinking washed it when i told them not to  so i'm back to square one and with a busted shoulder i'm in no rush it "looks" shiney and is protected lol hopefully i will have my whteline RARB fitted by then too.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

gally said:


> Me and (renclio) are coming along anyway mate. Should be there for about half 6! *You supplying the Pakora Grizz!*
> 
> Off to see a white 997 Turbo S that needs a little TLC was meant to be Tuesday/Wednesday but need to be next week now!
> 
> Pics will follow!


Em no idea what that says all i see is "lvisgw fvodhsbekfl Grizz" :lol:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

gally said:


> Ha! You'll still show the lot of us up Alan!


Not this time Kev.  Too many other priorities just now.



gally said:


> Need to actually see what I need from David before I go!


I can't believe you need any more new products! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

You're telling me! I've just sold 2 waxes though but I really need zero new products as such. Need air freshner I think...


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i need some grime reaper apc.
maybe get some wheel cleaner and one of the chemical guys branded spray bottles for it.
tempted to try the honeydew snow foam... but i have enough snowfoam for 8 years worth of cleaning the car twice a week....(yes i worked it out lol)

see what else tempts me... thinking ill bring a set amount of money with me and not visit the bank round the corner... this time lol..
spent nearly £100 at the last meeting..

got a lot to spend tommorow on my kranzle k10, 90 degree underbody lance, and fitting for my foam lance to switch over.(and a roll of ptfe tape)


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I'll give you PTFE tape Craig wanted 1 roll from screw fix but they only sold it in 10 packs still cheaper than B&Q around the corner go figure lol.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

thanks for the offer grizzle, but im basically getting the tape free as it came to 37 with DW discount but we agreed on 35 for the extras.. since im buying the p/w..


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> thanks for the offer grizzle, but im basically getting the tape free as it came to 37 with DW discount but we agreed on 35 for the extras.. since im buying the p/w..


Ah no worries dude. :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I'd love to come along, but got to work all day then I have something else on at night.
Feckin bar-steward.
Hope you all have a nice chat, tasty pakora and messed up senses from the product sniffing.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Pathetic Denise! lol


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I am aware of that


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

sorry won't be able to make it, got too much on


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Just a quick bump up to see if anyone else is up for coming? :thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks like I wont make this tonight. Work schedules hectic today


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Booooooo Mick!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

yeh BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO to you Mick!

Woooo to me more Pakora! Get in!


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Ano mate. Gutted actually. Could do with a banter (that and I was wanting bits from dave). Ill see if I can still swing it, but its highly unlikely at this point.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> yeh BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO to you Mick!
> 
> Woooo to me more Pakora! Get in!


Determined to come noo, just to tan awe the pakora before youeven get a sniff at it :lol:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Still in 2 minds about tonight as i also need to get some stuff from Dave.....


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Looking forward to the wee drive down and spending some cashola  

See you all soon


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_Can't make this tonight I'm afraid.....

Have a great meet...._


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

ill be leaving around 5pm to head through...

try not to spend too much as just spent a small fortune on my k10


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

What's a K10 Craig?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

^^^ kranzle k10/120 Dennis :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

^^^^what mick said..

mick have you manned up and decided to join us tonight yet?
come on lad.. get yer a*se in gear!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Oooh, just had a look, what a beast that thing is! :doublesho Nice move man! :thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> ^^^^what mick said..
> 
> mick have you manned up and decided to join us tonight yet?
> come on lad.. get yer a*se in gear!


Nah matey, looks like ill be working till at least half seven to get an order pushed out. Ill hopefully get tothe next one (failing that I may see some of you this weekend at the scottish motor show :thumb


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

leaving now should be there about half 6 ish... traffic dependant.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Sorry i didnt make it down for this, got a call from a friend that was stuck in Aberdeen over night (he recently moved to Falkirk) so ended up turning back and having dinner with him. 

Hope you all had a great meet and the weather held out - been beautiful up here!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

abz001 said:


> Sorry i didnt make it down for this, got a call from a friend that was stuck in Aberdeen over night (he recently moved to Falkirk) so ended up turning back and having dinner with him.


Shame on you not turning up! I hope it was worth it! :lol:



abz001 said:


> Hope you all had a great meet and the weather held out - been beautiful up here!


We did and it did! 

Alan W


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Alan W said:


> Shame on you not turning up! I hope it was worth it! :lol:
> 
> We did and it did!
> 
> Alan W


I did tell Robert i wouldnt be there as something came up

Glad it was a good meet :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice group for members and friends on the night.
Was good to catch up with some lively like minded banter all round.
Glad Robert also got sorted out on the car front also.

p.s Kev I will probably be in touch about the other items & Craig get the FC+ up soon. :lol:
Gordon.

I will have a wee chat with David tomorrow
About the conversation we had Griz about the furture meet see if we can swing an old fashioned one like we used to have.
Gordon.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

caledonia said:


> Glad Robert also got sorted out on the car front also.


As long as he doesnt have a accident! its a very expensive car to insure as I found out yesterday - im kinda glad he got it back just hope he keeps it and its a good runner for him now :thumb:

Did anyone get any pics of the meet?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

abz001 said:


> As long as he doesnt have a accident! its a very expensive car to insure as I found out yesterday - im kinda glad he got it back just hope he keeps it and its a good runner for him now :thumb:
> 
> Did anyone get any pics of the meet?


I Robert was saying. Guess it just insurance this weather. No picture take tonight just lost of gossip :lol: and they say women are bad :lol:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

caledonia said:


> I Robert was saying. Guess it just insurance this weather. No picture take tonight just lost of gossip :lol: and they say women are bad :lol:


As for old wifives.... im not shocked


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Good to catch up with everyone, also nice to give the Saab a blast on the motorway 

BTW that pakora was amazing, so thanks for the fantastic spread 

Cant wait to try the new products, maybe tomorrow if i can be bothered, if not then "maybe" friday 

And yes the insurance is expensive, but its bloody quick !


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

was good to catch up with everyone again.. and get some more CG products lol..
apart from grizzle calling my music "cr*polla" :lol:
oh and grizzle, it was you that came up behind me on the m8/a8 wasn't it?
seen a car behind me, pulled in to let it past and im sure it was yours. (and it took off.. so it must have been you lol)

thanks for the great laughs lads.
and thanks gordon *wink* *wink* lol will be up tonight


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ehhhhhh yeh probably was lol sorry. I later had a little run in with a Legacy R Spec B he wasnt amused lol. 

Good meet tonight loved Stewarts little caddy really nice. 

Hope the next meet is what we discussed earlier will be really good.


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

and no one took pics!!!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

aye stewarts new caddy is a cracker.. 

you need to change the avatar grizzle.. its still got the chrome grille surround.

thanks dave for letting us invade your unit and keep you up late :lol:
and thanks for the snow foam... im running a bit low :lol: only 14 litres now...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Ehhhhhh yeh probably was lol sorry. I later had a little run in with a Legacy R Spec B he wasnt amused lol.
> 
> d.


was it Ross?!?!?

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

Cheers guys! Loving the vrs grizzle looks and sounds amazing ! Can't believe you bought more shampoo Craig ! 

Loved the banter as always guys and big thanks to dave for the usual chemical guys hospitality! Was good to catch up need to do it more often !


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks to Dave for the Hospitality again. Be back through soon to pick some stuff up. Never even got a chance to have a gander around the shop too busy gabbing like an old wifey!

Nice to catch up aswell, Alan, Gordon, Craig... I see too much of Grizz anyway!

Want to hear more about the Hubba Bubba wax though! I need some!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol when are you not kev 

and aye... that hubba bubba wax was amazing.. be too tempting to eat it while your waxing the car though :lol::lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Haha! Not very often! Need some tape for this gob!

I'll let you know how the ezyme is need a panel pot to put it in though...


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I missed it too. Been working in Edinburgh this week and there just weren't enough hours in the day for it.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> was it Ross?!?!?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


You know that was my first thought when it was up at the side of me lmao.



gally said:


> Thanks to Dave for the Hospitality again. Be back through soon to pick some stuff up. Never even got a chance to have a gander around the shop too busy gabbing like an old wifey!
> 
> Nice to catch up aswell, Alan, Gordon, Craig...* I see too much of Grizz anyway!*
> 
> Want to hear more about the Hubba Bubba wax though! I need some!


thanks lover :argie:

:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

gally said:


> Haha! Not very often! Need some tape for this gob!
> 
> I'll let you know how the ezyme is need a panel pot to put it in though...


i've got a few panel pots.. 
send me your address again and ill post one through... wont have time to drop it off this week lol..


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Is it empty dude? Or is it nearly so I can scrape it out?


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Sorry I didn't make this lads, ended up working late, would have been good to put some names to faces.

hopefully I'll make the next meet. 

Richard


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

It was a great night....Good laughs and good to cath up with everyone...The pakora was top class, although its been making its presence felt today!!....:devil:

Thanks to all involved...We must do it all agin soon..:wave:

Steve


----------

